# Opinions please on grinder



## dmdrabble (Aug 25, 2012)

Hello all.

It's coming up to my birthday and I'm thinking of getting myself a new grinder to replace an Iberital MC2 and to pair up with my Expobar Dual boiler machine.

I'm looking for a grinder without a doser.

As I don't drink loads of coffee everyday, I just weigh out beans for what I need for each drink and drop these into the hopper.

I don't have much space for the huge hoppers on some of the Mazzer machines. I've seen pictures of these grinders without the hoppers fitted.

What's the process of using them for grinding a double shot at a time? A funnel and enough space above the burrs to hold the beans?

I've looked at the Sette, but would like to see more reviews, once it's been out for a while.

So I guess it boils down to a Mazzer SJ or Mini (used without the hopper) or the Sette (or equivalent quality)

What would you recommend out if these.

Requirements - Budget around £500. No doser and use without a huge hopper. Espresso grind mainly.

I've seen a Mazzer Mini E type a new for £435 inc delivery. Does this look like a good price. I'm also open to buying second hand, providing it's been looked after and maintained.

I know my questions have been answered in previous posts, but I thought I could get the answers to all my questions in one place.

Thanks.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Why no doser? I use my SJ for single dosing beans with almost no retention.

Hopper is easy you replace it with a 58mm lens hood.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Have you looked at the Eureka Zenith 65E. Comes with small hopper though not really good for single dosing.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

for the money you want to spend doing a single dosing mod might make the most sense.

I think anything that's single dose off the shelf is going to cost more


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Mahlkonig Vario? It's the right size for your needs. According to a lot of people on various forums, it's as good as the Super Jolly in the cup. You do see the odd detractor however which scared me off.


----------



## SpressoSnob (Oct 23, 2016)

I would say look at the Eureka atom or Sette. Just been through a similar search myself and ended up ordering a Sette w.


----------



## dmdrabble (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.

I've no objections to the doser but I was always under the impression that there would be coffee sat in there and if you aren't running a cafe, then it would go stale.

The Atom looks good, but the price is pushing £600 with VAT.

Any opinions on the Mazzer Mini E Type A now at £394 inc delivery?

I'm waiting on the Sette being around for a while for a long term view from users. My wife visits the US about 6 times a year and the prices are way much cheaper. But you have the voltage problem - otherwise I would have jumped on that. So annoying.


----------

